# how much cals and carbs are in 50g of oats



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

does any one no the nutritional value of 50g of oats i have ground up all my oats and binned the bags without looking at this cheers guys

reps to the first post


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

50 g oats = 33g carbs, 1 g fats, 194cals


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

30g of carbs are in em


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

approx lol


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

yep 30-33 carb .. 100g oat = 60-66 carb 360 kcal.. hope this helps.


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2009)

What kind?

Irish oats are different to rolled oats.Its between 28-35g depending on the variation.


----------

